# Burgers 2 Ways



## LarryWolfe (Aug 23, 2009)

I've been wanting to try pork burgers for awhile, so when my oldest daughter and her boyfriend asked for Wolfe Burgers I decided to make WB's for them and pork burgers for me! 
Also did some grilled russett wedges, seasoned with salt, pepper, cumin, chili powder, minced garlic, onion and EVOO.  

Here's what I came up with for the pork burgers..

1lb - Ground Pork 80/20
1/4 - Fresh Chopped Cilantro
tsp - Fresh grated lime zest
tsp - Cumin
tsp - Chili Powder
tsp - Oregano
S&P

Topped the burgers with Pepper Jack cheese and fresh guacamole.


----------



## surfinsapo (Aug 23, 2009)

Those came out awesome Larry!!!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Aug 23, 2009)

Well ....How they hell were they?
Looks excellent!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 23, 2009)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Well ....How they hell were they?
> Looks excellent!



I loved them!  The lime zest and cumin are made for pork!  YUM


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 23, 2009)

****** boy!


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 23, 2009)

Grill marks on the taters too. Nice!


----------



## john pen (Aug 23, 2009)

Id eat that !!!!


----------



## knine (Aug 23, 2009)

DAMMMMMMMMMMMM! Larry you are the burger master .


----------



## BluzQue (Aug 23, 2009)

Never thought of that *Larry* ! Your's look goooood!

 8)


----------



## Toby Keil (Aug 23, 2009)

Outstanding Larry!


----------



## Griff (Aug 23, 2009)

Once again Wolfe man scores.


----------



## dollarbill (Aug 23, 2009)

That looks killer!  Nice job!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 23, 2009)

Looks great Larry! Did the taste of the cilantro come through in the burgers?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 24, 2009)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Looks great Larry! Did the taste of the cilantro come through in the burgers?



YES, that and the lime zest, but not overwhelming.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Aug 24, 2009)

Good stuff Larry! Looks like the cast iron is doing a fine job.   

Pigs


----------



## 007bond-jb (Aug 24, 2009)

That looks real damm good.


----------



## JWJR40 (Aug 24, 2009)

Larry,
Never had a pork burger, but I think Ill have to now.  They look great.


----------



## smokey al gold (Aug 24, 2009)

Holy cow those look great Larry!


----------



## bigwheel (Aug 24, 2009)

The burgers look excellent but somebody done got drunk and burnt the tates. Bad boy bad boy.   

bigwheel


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 25, 2009)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> The burgers look excellent but somebody done got drunk and burnt the tates. Bad boy bad boy.
> 
> bigwheel



You've been hanging out with Puff too much!  Those taters ain't burnt, they're grilled, they're supposed to charred.


----------



## bigwheel (Aug 25, 2009)

Yeppers they supposed to be charred not burnt. Now if the warden handed me a tate which was the color of them as showed in the pic...she liable to wind up with two black eyes so she could be color co-ordinated with the starchy tuber in question. You know them thangs turn into wall paper glue inside your tummy and make a person unable to poop right and raises fasting blood glucose levels like eating a coupla king sized 3 Musketter Candy Bars?   Best policy is to eat em raw. They purty healthy thataway. Full of good old living enzymes..vitamins etc. 

bigwheel


----------



## bknox (Aug 25, 2009)

THAT is AWSOME. I could almost smell it.


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 28, 2009)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> bigwheel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When did Puff ever say anything about stuff being burnt? :?


----------



## bigwheel (Aug 29, 2009)

Good point Puff. I neva heard you naggin about such stuff as burnt tates. If you anywhere inclined as most you just eat it and play like its good. Smart thinking. I used to be married to a nagger ya know? It aint real pleasant.   

bigwheel


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 29, 2009)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Good point Puff. I neva heard you naggin about such stuff as burnt tates. If you anywhere inclined as most you just eat it and play like its good. Smart thinking. I used to be married to a nagger ya know? It aint real pleasant.
> 
> bigwheel



Puff whispers in peoples ears things about other people that he thinks won't get back to them.......It's a 'girl thing' Bigwheel, you wouldn't understand being the man's man you are!  Puff on the other hand........


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 29, 2009)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> bigwheel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You'll never let it go will you? :roll:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 29, 2009)

Puff said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So you're admitting to something you just said you didn't say??  Lighten up Sweetie Pie, we love you.....you have a cute butt!


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 29, 2009)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So you're admitting to something you just said you didn't say??  Lighten up Sweetie Pie, we love you.....you have a cute butt!  [/quote:2l0qytqs]
I never said I didn't say it. I just didn't say it here. It was at that ..well...you know........that secret place.  
Nice little muffins on you too honey.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 29, 2009)

Puff said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never said I didn't say it. I just didn't say it here. It was at that ..well...you know........that secret place.  
*Nice little muffins on you too honey.* [/quote:yi6ucd4i]

You are such a queer......... I was referring to your pulled pork!  This is a BBQ Forum, NOT a NAMBLA forum!    :roll:


----------

